# Tablero de madera



## Perrito

Hola,

¿Tablero de madera en inglés será: Fiberboard?  Es decir, ese tipo de madera que se usa a veces para hacer puertas o escritorios muy baratos.  

Gracias,
Goyo


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Fiberboard es un panel hecho de _fibras_ de madera; creo que un tablero de madera es simplemente eso, de madera y no de plástico, fibra de vidrio, etc.


----------



## Perrito

Perdona Sprachielbhaber, ¿sí crees que es fiberboard o no lo crees?  No sé si lo he entendido bien.


----------



## Lis48

A wooden board. Fiberboard would be un tablero de fibra.


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Estoy de acuerdo con Lis48. No es fiberboard, sino un wooden board/plank/panel


----------



## donbill

Perrito said:


> Hola,
> 
> ¿Tablero de madera en inglés será: Fiberboard?  Es decir, ese tipo de madera que se usa a veces para hacer puertas o escritorios muy baratos.
> 
> Gracias,
> Goyo



A veces se usa el término "particle board". Se hace de partículas de madera. Su uso es muy frecuente en mesas, escritorios, etc.

Puede ser....


----------



## Perrito

Gracias.  No sé si hay diferencia entre: particle board y plank board.  Creo que para estar seguro, voy a usar: plank board.  

Gracias,

Greg


----------



## Sprachliebhaber

Como dice donbill, el particle board es un panel, etc., fabricado de partículas de madera con adhesivo; "plank" y "board" son prácticamente sinónimos (tabla o tablón), y sería reduntante usarlos juntos. Reitero la sugerencia de wooden plank o wooden board (aunque sin más, se entendería lo de wooden = de madera).


----------



## Perrito

Ah, vale, tienes razón, no uso plank board.  Voy a usar: wooden panel.  Ya ves que sé muy poco de este asunto . 

Gregorio


----------



## vicdark

Si te refieres a lo que muestran éstas imágenes, como dijo donbill es _particle board._


----------



## marghera

Creo que la palabra que busca Perrito es "chipboard". Te sugiero que pongas la palabra en google y elijas imágenes para ver si se corresponde con tu material.


----------



## Perrito

Sí, creo que quizá tengas razón, chipboard, pero no voy a traducirlo así porque chipboard en inglés parece muy barato, ja ja.  Así que uso algo un poco más general como: wooden panel.


----------

